# Tires for 570 Sportsman Touring



## Mav015 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi Guys,

New to the forum and new to the ATV roading

I just ordered a lift for my 570 sportsman touring.
I ordered a 2 inch lift from Xtreme lifts.
I was looking at tires, seems like 90% of the guys I ride with run the OL2 or the Silverbacks.
I was looking at the OL2s but I was thinking I may want to steer away from the crowd.
Also trying not to snap all 4 axles the first few times I get it out.
I was looking at the STI OUTBACK MAX, BLACK MAMBA LITE, MUDDER INLAWS, MOTOMONSTER.
Basically want to be able to keep up with he pack.I ride in a lot of mud.

Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## Mav015 (Jun 19, 2015)

anyone?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Out of those I would look att he STI's or the motomonsters...

A guy here sold his Backs, and got the monsters and was very pleased with them. Said they out performed the Backs.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

I used to have the monsters. i am not sure anymore, but they used to only come in 30x14. they weighed 48lbs per tire. they are bullet proof, but really heavy. just know the diff between a digging tire like the monster and silverback, and a paddle tire like the outlaws. the monsters will dig you stuck if they get the chance. i sold the monsters and put zillas on. havnt looked back since.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wideawakejake said:


> I used to have the monsters. i am not sure anymore, but they used to only come in 30x14. they weighed 48lbs per tire. they are bullet proof, but really heavy. just know the diff between a digging tire like the monster and silverback, and a paddle tire like the outlaws. the monsters will dig you stuck if they get the chance. i sold the monsters and put zillas on. havnt looked back since.


+1 on the Zilla's... they are a great tire. very light weight too.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

monsters and zillas. and those zillas are almost 3yrs old. trust me, they are a very surprising tire. dont just look at lug size. we all do that in the begining.

---------- Post added at 11:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------

sorry, i tried to show you the monsters and zillas on my bike for you to better compare, but they didnt upload.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

Mav 015, here is what i was trying to show you , but couldnt upload for some reason. anyway, i have had a total blast with the zillas. same original axles since 2011, and i hammer it in the nasty mud. even with the monsters , its all about how you control your bike and how far you push it. but yeah, factory axles arent made for 50lbs of tires on the ends. but some do never have any issues . everyone has their own experiances with tires and axles.


----------

